
Learning to Repair My Busted TV Taught Me How to Love the Internet Again - triff
https://onezero.medium.com/learning-to-repair-my-busted-tv-taught-me-how-to-love-the-internet-again-d514a167df3d?source=rss----444d13b52878---4&gi=3dc168fa7638
======
creeble
A man after my own heart.

My first job (at 15) was working in a tv repair shop, so fixing things has a
long history with me. Repairclinic and their videos are great. Thanks to them,
our washer and dryer are 25 years old and still run great.

“Repair” as an ordinary skill seems to mostly be going away, left to
tradespeople. My son seems to have inherited it though, so maybe there’s hope
if parents can inspire the idea that DIY can mean fix it yourself too.

